# Chinese warship pics



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I drove over to Mayport Naval Station this morning and took some pics of 3 visiting Chinese naval vessels. The first pic shows an oiler/supply ship in the middle of 2 different classes of Chinese guided missile destroyers.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They threaten us for being any where near their supposed jurisdiction yet we allow them to dock here?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea. What are they doing being docked over here? But nice opportunity for some cool pics.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think ours are more impressive looking.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

We have some of our ships visiting their ports as well. We've done it with the Russians also. "Goodwill visits."
The two Chinese ships in the pics dont "look" impressive, but their weaponry and electronic warfare/communications suite looks impressive for sure. 
They have anti-submarine capabilities as evidenced by the flight decks and hangers. The supply ship has a flight deck for vertical replenishment purposes.
I dont know how well their crews are trained, to include firefighting and damage control. I think they are conscripted and that might be a factor in our favor.
As a matter of fact, I dont see any firefighting nor countermeasures wash down equipment on the exterior of either ships, hmmmmm.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's interesting if they don't have it. Makes you wonder if they think they're invisible. (sarcasm)


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> That's interesting if they don't have it. Makes you wonder if they think they're invisible. (sarcasm)


LOL. That's what we're trying to do to our ships, certainly not like the Chinese or Russian ships.
It makes me think they are going on a one way trip if and when they get into a battle.


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> We have some of our ships visiting their ports as well. We've done it with the Russians also. "Goodwill visits."
> The two Chinese ships in the pics dont "look" impressive, *but their weaponry and electronic warfare/communications suite looks impressive for sure.*
> They have anti-submarine capabilities as evidenced by the flight decks and hangers. The supply ship has a flight deck for vertical replenishment purposes.
> I dont know how well their crews are trained, to include firefighting and damage control. I think they are conscripted and that might be a factor in our favor.
> As a matter of fact, I dont see any firefighting nor countermeasures wash down equipment on the exterior of either ships, hmmmmm.


Traitors in Washington like Slick Willie Clinton sold nuclear secrets to the Chinese. No one ever mentions that, and now his cretin wife is running for President. Lots of espionage taking place since then, and we are still sold on this UN idea of a "global community" and "coexistence" with nations who would destroy us or dominate us as our economy and military weakens. Not too long ago some news talk was stating Putin was doing us a favor fighting against ISIS in Syria. Anyone that thinks for a minute that his presence in that region is for that reason is a moron. They are there for control of natural resources like oil. Turbines, solar energy, buying clothes made from hemp, electric cars, and engines running on cooking oil won't be solution to it either. People better start regarding America as their collective house and get it back in order. Otherwise the enemies within and without will take it. Not much left as it is. At least enough people have their Iphones to play with.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It sounds like most of our wars actually boil down to being about oil. I say instead of kissing a$$ for oil, we stop buying it until they come to their senses utilizing our own, and have them beg us to use their oil. This can be done periodically when their price is too high . If they see this as our alternative, we gain control of what we need, not them. I think USA is tired of being held hostage by the price of oil or amount. Having an alternative source would surely change the game.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> LOL. That's what we're trying to do to our ships, certainly not like the Chinese or Russian ships.
> It makes me think they are going on a one way trip if and when they get into a battle.


Robin. I may have misread your statement. It's not possible for the countermeasure washdown system to be internal, not unless they want internal flooding lol. It's used for NBC warfare. It wouldnt make sense if ALL firefighting equipment/stations were located within the ship neither, since exterior fires occur as well as using exterior hoses for fighting fires internally. They are also used for dewatering.
It is true that our ships are being designed and built to either absorb, deflect or reduce enemy radar signatures. I'm not sure about heat signatures though. Metal decks/structures absorb and show infrared heat signatures on the water.


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> It sounds like most of our wars actually boil down to being about oil. I say instead of kissing a$$ for oil, we stop buying it until they come to their senses utilizing our own, and have them beg us to use their oil. This can be done periodically when their price is too high . If they see this as our alternative, we gain control of what we need, not them. I think USA is tired of being held hostage by the price of oil or amount. Having an alternative source would surely change the game.


The only thing holding us hostage are the parasites in DC who couldn't give a damn about the future of our national independence so long as they can steal from the working taxpayer. You have a freedom caucus in DC consisting of 18 people who want to strengthen our military, bolster our Constitution, retain economic independence, audit the Fed Reserve, and abolish the IRS. The rest of Washington hates them and the American people are too busy being willing pawns in their partisan games.

All one has to do is observe what has happened to a state economy like California which used to feed the whole nation. It began in the 80's and only took 20 years for Democrats to ruin. Progressive taxation, where the few at the top turn metro areas into disastrous, crime ridden slums, and import labor to descend wages for their benefit, drive businesses out and increase the cost of living. They have elections locked under one party system control and the majority voters are delusional.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg53 said:


> Robin. I may have misread your statement. It's not possible for the countermeasure washdown system to be internal, not unless they want internal flooding lol. It's used for NBC warfare. It wouldnt make sense if ALL firefighting equipment/stations were located within the ship neither, since exterior fires occur as well as using exterior hoses for fighting fires internally. They are also used for dewatering.
> It is true that our ships are being designed and built to either absorb, deflect or reduce enemy radar signatures. I'm not sure about heat signatures though. Metal decks/structures absorb and show infrared heat signatures on the water.


Nope, you didn't. At least I don't think you did. I would expect them to be where they can be seen, makes it a bit easier to find the fire fighting apparatus when it's needed.

Kind of goes back to what you said about conscripts and one way trips.


----------

